# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  ПРО РОК 2009, SODOM, Arch Enemy, DORO, LakeOfTears...

## moria

Место: Киев. Аэродром "Чайка", 18го и 19го июля 2009

Состав: 

18 июля 

00:00-02:00 Arch Enemy (melodic death metal, Sweden) 
22:00-00:00 Sodom (thrash metal, Germany) 
20:30-22:00 Vader (death metal, Poland) 
19:00-20:30 Lake Of Tears (gothic/doom metal, Sweden) 
17:40-19:00 Heaven Shall Burn (melodic deathcore, Germany) 
16:20-17:40 Deadlock (metalcore, Germany) 
15:20-16:20 Hell:on (thrashcore, Запорожье, Украина) 
14:20-15:20 Fragile Art (modern death metal, Москва/Киев) 
13:25-14:20 Hieronymus Bosch (progressive/technical death, Москва, Россия) 
12:50-13:25 Empty Playground (industrial death metal, Poland) 
12:15-12:50 MinD:|:ShreddeR (ebm/aggro industrial) (Одесса , Украина) 

19 го июля 

00:00-02:00 Doro (heavy metal, Germany) 
22:00-00:00 Carcass (grindcore/melodic death, UK) 
20:30-22:00 Stratovarius (power metal, Finland) 
19:00-20:30 Grave Digger (heavy/power/speed metal, Germany) 
17:40-19:00 Rotting Christ (melodic black/dark metal, Greece) 
16:20-17:40 Finntroll (folk metal, Finland) 
15:20-16:20 Darzamat (sympho black metal, Poland) 
14:40-15:20 White (rock, Киев, Украина) 
14:00-14:40 МОРІЯ (psy-core, Киев, Украина) 
13:25-14:00 Natural Spirit (pagan/folk metal, Киев, Украина) 
12:50-13:25 Система Корр (progressive metal, Коростень, Украина) 
12:15-12:50 GrimFaith (gothic/doom metal) (Киев, Украина) 

КУПИТЬ БИЛЕТЫ НА ФЕСТИВАЛЬ 

ЗАКАЗАТЬ БИЛЕТ ONLINE 

Правила фестиваля ПроРок 2009 

Официальный сайт фестиваля 

Официальный форум фестиваля

----------


## Sfajrat

думаю, за полгода колво и имя хедлайнеров только поубавится, но я бы съездил)

----------


## moria

первые подтверждения от групп:

Confirmed Shows 2009 SODOM
23.05.2009 CH PRATTELN / Metal Days
18.07.2009 UA UKRAINE • *ProRock Festival 2009*
22.08.2009 D KOLMBERG • Moshclub Kolmberg
источник: http://www.sodomized.info

DEADLOCK 
on tour with The Haunted and All That Remains:
05.07.2009 DE - Roitzschjora @ With Full Force
18.07.2009 Ukraine - Kiew @ *ProRock Festival* (Venue: Chajka Aerodrome)
13.-15.08.2009 DE - Dinkelsb&#252;hl @ Summer Breeze
источник: http://www.dragon-productions.eu/

LAKE OF TEARS 
09.01.2009 Lebanon - Kaslik @ Tantra
18.07.2009 Ukraine - Kiew @ *ProRock Festival* (Venue: Chajka Aerodrome)
24.10.2009 DE - Gaildorf @ Sundown Festival
источник: http://www.dragon-productions.eu/

----------


## moria

Обновленный, но еще не полный список участников ПРО РОК 2009:
*SODOM, 
ArchEnemy, 
DORO 
VADER 
Lake of Tears 
ПИЛОТ 
Брати Гадюкіни 
DEADLOCK* 


стоимость билета: 
250грн/ день 
400грн/день VIP зона 

400 грн/2 дня 
700грн/2 дня VIP зона 

Заказ на сайте: http://tiketov.net/zakaz.php

----------


## SeM13

ArchEnemy - гуд. Билеты только дороговаты. Но ради такого можно и 400 грн выложить.

----------


## Mephisto

> ArchEnemy - гуд. Билеты только дороговаты. Но ради такого можно и 400 грн выложить.


 6 зарубежных хэдов с мировым именем и 400 грн. за 2 дня дороговато?

----------


## Spectre

А что есть вип-зона?

----------


## moria

Вот заработал сайт!
www.prorock.com.ua
В разделе есть зарисовка вип зоны и всей территории феста - http://prorock.com.ua/where.html

----------


## MashaRock

> 6 зарубежных хэдов с мировым именем и 400 грн. за 2 дня дороговато?


 нет! не дорого! но на двоих получаеца уже 800 и + дорога... кароче сначала нада их иметь... *ушли грабить банк*

----------


## SeM13

> 6 зарубежных хэдов с мировым именем и 400 грн. за 2 дня дороговато?


 400 - это за один день. Я там летом был на чайке, видел что такое не Вип зона, тупо кусок поля с которого сцену где-то на горизонте видно. А насчет цены, то прошлой осенью на Анафема+Аморфис+Креатор былеты в Фан-зону по 200 были. Так что дороговато. Курс доллара дает о себе знать.

----------


## moria

Обновленный список (не полный):
18.07.2009

*ARCH ENEMY* (Швеция)
*SODOM* (Германия)
*VADER* (Польша)
*HEAVEN SHALL BURN* (Германия)
*DEADLOCK* (Германия)
*FRAGILE ART* (Украина/Россия)
*HELL:ON* (Украина)
*KHORS* (Украина) 

19.07.2009

*DORO* (Германия)
*LAKE OF TEARS* (Швеция)
*STRATOVARIUS* (Финляндия)
*ПИЛОТ* (Россия)
*GRIMFAITH* (Украина)
*Система КОРР* (Украина)

----------


## Spectre

Блин, а я так надеялся только на один день  :smileflag: )) Хотя пока что только Стратовариус привлекает во втором  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

> А насчет цены, то прошлой осенью на Анафема+Аморфис+Креатор былеты в Фан-зону по 200 были.


 Так там и площадка совершенно другая была...размеры предоставляемой площади и количество арендуемой аппаратуры ты не учитываешь? Да и влетели тогда орги Креатора

----------


## MashaRock

а как дела с билетами? кто-то уже заказывал? есть шансы купить их например в июне или накрайняк в мае? чтоб уже хотя бы точно знать, на что берешь! а то до июля еще почти полгода...

----------


## Spectre

> а как дела с билетами? кто-то уже заказывал? есть шансы купить их например в июне или накрайняк в мае? чтоб уже хотя бы точно знать, на что берешь! а то до июля еще почти полгода...


 Да конечно можно. Даже в день концерта, я уверен, будет можно. Ну может гривен на 50 дороже. Я, если поеду, именно так и буду делать

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:  успокоили немного!

----------


## Mephisto

В связи с не очень красивым поступком менеджмента группы "Братi Гадюкини" - онная не выступает на Про.Рок-е, но у вас есть возможность увидеть их на фестивале "Чайка" который будет 1.5 месяцами ранее.

Список Про.Рок выглядит теперь так

*18 июля*

ARCH ENEMY (melodic death metal, Sweden)
SODOM (thrash metal, Germany)
VADER (death metal, Poland)
LAKE OF TEARS (Gothic/Doom metal, Sweden)
HEAVEN SHALL BURN( melodic deathcore, Germany)
-----------------------------------------------
DEADLOCK (metalcore, Germany)
HELL:ON (thrashcore) (Запорожье, Украина)
FRAGILE ART (modern death metal) (Москва/Киев)
KHORS (pagan black metal) (Харьков , Украина) 

+support ожидается

* 19 го июля*

DORO (Heavy Metal, Germany)
STRATOVARIUS(Power metal, Finland)
ROTTING CHRIST(Melodic Black/Dark metal, Greece)
+2 команды ожидается
-----------------------------------------------
ПИЛОТ (Rock, Russia)
GRIMFAITH (gothic/doom metal) (Киев, Украина)
Система Корр (Progressive metal, Коростень, Украина)

+support ожидается

----------


## VersLibre

слышала, составчик уже поменялся конкретно. точными данными не располагаю, но вроде Megadeth уломать не удалось, а вот In Extremo побалуют нас своим присутствием!

----------


## Mephisto

In Extremo будут но не на Про.Рок-е а на

*https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=128463*

----------


## VersLibre

сорри, обшиблась

----------


## moria

Итак, встречаем *CARCASS* на ПРО РОКе 2009.

http://www.mad-tourbooking.de/pages/tour.html
19.07. Kiev
– ProRock Festival 2009 (Ukraine)

----------


## Mephisto

ой-йо-йо....шо ж это будет та

----------


## Mephisto

Вот и окончательно определились с хэдами

Место: Киев. Аэродром "Чайка", 18го и 19го июля 2009
Состав:
18 июля

ARCH ENEMY (melodic death metal, Sweden)
SODOM (thrash metal, Germany)
VADER (death metal, Poland)
LAKE OF TEARS (Gothic/Doom metal, Sweden)
HEAVEN SHALL BURN( melodic deathcore, Germany)
-----------------------------------------------
DEADLOCK (metalcore, Germany)
HELL:ON (thrashcore) (Запорожье, Украина)
FRAGILE ART (modern death metal) (Москва/Киев)
KHORS (pagan black metal) (Харьков , Украина) 

+support ожидается

19 го июля

DORO (Heavy Metal, Germany)
CARCASS(Grindcore/Melodic death, UK)
STRATOVARIUS(Power Metal, Finland)
GRAVE DIGGER(Heavy/Power/Speed metal, Germany)
ROTTING CHRIST(Melodic Black/Dark metal, Greece)
-----------------------------------------------
DARZAMAT (Sympho Black,Poland)
ПИЛОТ (Rock, Russia)
GRIMFAITH (gothic/doom metal) (Киев, Украина)
Система Корр (Progressive metal, Коростень, Украина)

+support ожидается

----------


## VersLibre

енто ж надо!...столько счастья сразу...
одного не могу понять  - это наши организаторы такие шустрые или у вышеуказанных монстров тож кризис (к счастью, не профессиональный)???

----------


## Mephisto

Ну кризис - он глобальный какбы. А переговоры с группами начались тогда, когда о кризисе еще никто и не думал. Уже известно что на следущий год ведут переговоры с Morbid Angel и другими именитыми метал-группами. Дальнейшая судьба фестиваля и именитости хэдлайнеров целиком зависит от нас - то есть нашей посещаемости и поддержки организаторов.

----------


## victor_im

Arch Enemy хочу.
интересно же посмотреть как девушка рычит гроулингом   да похлеще некоторых мужиков.
Lake Of Tears тоже классная банда. еще бы In Flames приехали

----------


## VersLibre

> Arch Enemy хочу.
> интересно же посмотреть как девушка рычит гроулингом   да похлеще некоторых мужиков.
> Lake Of Tears тоже классная банда. еще бы In Flames приехали


 есть достаточно уже известная группа из Молдавии "XNN" (поправьте, если неправильно указала название), так вот, когда-то они выступали на морвокзале, я стояла спиной к сцене, когда они начали, ну и подумала - "вот это у парня гроул"...
а на сцене была девушка!!!, изящная, маленького роста, но млин, тАкой гроул....

----------


## Mephisto

ExNN...ага...есть такая группа.

----------


## hellena

Интересно, автобусы будут туда и обратно? Или нужно будет скооперироваться и нанять маршрутку (только сколько $ будет стоить?).

----------


## Spectre

Так маршрутка до Киева 150 грн стоит, проблема разве

----------


## hellena

Не проблема (только "чуть-чуть" :стоимость vip на 2 дня на двоих!!+поесть+попить+дорога+непредвиденные расходы), только нужна будет не просто рейсовая, а так чтобы хоть в 3 ночи увезла домой (т.е. "своя"). Вот мы и думаем-и хочется (очень!!!!!) и кусается

----------


## Spectre

Стоимость такси будет сравнима с самолетом  ))) Хотя этим летом ездил на такси за 180 грн ))) Киевский таксист сюда привез кого-то и на бензин взял 3 человека по 180)) 4 часа и мы в Киеве )

----------


## VersLibre

да, в Одессу надо как-то добираться, и явно не по автобусному и поездному расписанию.
Может, действительно стоит ближе к событию организовать маршрутку?

----------


## Mephisto

Маршрутки под заказ - это было 150-200 грн/час до кризиса....сейчас не знаю. Если Юра Степанищев (организатор Metal Special Fest-ов) будет как обычно резервировать маршрутки - сообщу тут. Ориентируйтесь на цену 200-250 грн. с человека в обе стороны.

----------


## VersLibre

> Маршрутки под заказ - это было 150-200 грн/час до кризиса....сейчас не знаю. Если Юра Степанищев (организатор Metal Special Fest-ов) будет как обычно резервировать маршрутки - сообщу тут. Ориентируйтесь на цену 200-250 грн. с человека в обе стороны.


 приемлемо, спасибо!

----------


## Аморффа

О,круто,что здесь есть такая темка,причем давненько уже...Надо будет чаще наведываться сюда.Да,наборчик групп ошеломителен,по крайней мере для меня,ради такого я б за бугор поехала не думая,а тут-в "ридний Укрини"!!!Все расходы,конечно,не малые,но я уверенна,что буду очень жалеть,если в дни фестиваля просижу в душной комнатушке,втыкая в комп.Вот,а по поводу чем добираться,то выберу наиболее удобный из всех возможных вариантов-на маршрутке,кот.оргаизовывает Степан.Кстати,билеты на фест можно будет купить у него тоже)

----------


## Spectre

Еду. А кто может помочь с квартиркой недалеко от аэродрома? Чтобы пешком можно было дойти.. Нас 5 человек, нужна 3-хкомнатная.
С часов 10 18.07 до 12-14 20.07.

----------


## Maf

Ребята, а кто был на Чайке? Чем vip - зона отличается от обычной? Есть ли смысл брать vip?

----------


## Spectre

> Ребята, а кто был на Чайке? Чем vip - зона отличается от обычной? Есть ли смысл брать vip?


 vip - дешевле пиво и еда, меньше толкотни, меньше очереди в туалет, автограф-сессии с группами. Ну и, естественно, к сцене ближе. + место под палатку, если надо.

вчера уже купили билеты))

----------


## hellena

> Ребята, а кто был на Чайке? Чем vip - зона отличается от обычной? Есть ли смысл брать vip?


 http://www.prorock.com.ua/where.html- это карта, как найти "Чайку" и план места концерта.

----------


## Maf

> vip - дешевле пиво и еда, меньше толкотни, меньше очереди в туалет, автограф-сессии с группами. Ну и, естественно, к сцене ближе. + место под палатку, если надо.
> 
> вчера уже купили билеты))


 А близость к сцене? И звук? Сильно плохо видно и слышно из обычной зоны?

----------


## Maf

> http://www.prorock.com.ua/where.html- это карта, как найти "Чайку" и план места концерта.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Spectre

> Спасибо.


 Там еще про вип-билеты написано  :smileflag:

----------


## MSF

У меня Вы сможете приобрести билеты на фест ( в неограниченных количествах). Мой номер тел. 80677496257 Юра.
Стоимость билетов на данный момент:

Билеты на один день:
Стандарт 250 грн/день
VIP-билет 400 грн/день

Билеты на два дня:
Стандарт 400 грн
VIP-билет 700 грн

Так же я собираю желающих на поездку на бусе.
На один день , бус стоит 3500 гр.( но на один день я делать не буду) а на два дня 5500 грн. ( так как водитель будет ждать + один день). Эту сумму надо разделить на кол-во мест (17 мест в бусе) и получим 325 грн. с человека.
К примеру поезд Одесса -Киев стоит 110 грн. в один конец + затраты на маршрутки, метро, такси - выйдет почти тоже самое ! Но в чём преимущество маршрутки , это экономия времени и возможность досмотреть фест до конца а не спешить на поезд в 22;50. Если даже концерт закончиться в 4- 5 утра ( наша маршрутка- будет ждать).
Желающие звоните по тел. 80677496257

----------


## Mephisto

Вместо Пилота 19 числа выступают.........

Finntroll!!!!!!

----------


## Spectre

Вааааааа)))) Супер, билеты лежат и ждут  :smileflag:

----------


## Spectre

Есть 4 однодневных не-VIP билета, по 200 грн. Один билет - на один *любой* день

----------


## hellena

> Есть 4 однодневных не-VIP билета, по 200 грн. Один билет - на один *любой* день


 Что такое, передумали?

----------


## Spectre

> Что такое, передумали?


 Нет, у меня VIP  :smileflag:

----------


## Mephisto

Обновлен первый пост с окончательным составом и расписанием.

----------


## Spectre

Это еще все надо выдержать))))) Кто-то из форумчан, кстати, едет?

----------


## Sfajrat

Я ещё не решил. Хочется, но пока не могётся

----------


## VersLibre

еду!

----------


## EGOA

> Это еще все надо выдержать))))) Кто-то из форумчан, кстати, едет?


 обязательно!

----------


## Maf

> Это еще все надо выдержать))))) Кто-то из форумчан, кстати, едет?


 Я планировала. Пока не нашла с кем. Все мои друзья отказываются напрочь слушать такую музыку))))

----------


## Maf

Народ, кто с Одессы едет? Давай те скучкуемся!

----------


## EGOA

> Народ, кто с Одессы едет? Давай те скучкуемся!


 на ильичёвском автобусе есть ещё около 4-х мест (ст-ть около 325 грн в 2 конца)... планирует заехать в Одессу
можете позвонить Юре 8067-749-62-57
также у него есть и билеты

----------


## Maf

> на ильичёвском автобусе есть ещё около 4-х мест (ст-ть около 325 грн в 2 конца)... планирует заехать в Одессу
> можете позвонить Юре 8067-749-62-57
> также у него есть и билеты


 Мне не совсем подходит. Я на один день поехать хочу, на 19. А маршрутка 18 числа.

----------


## VersLibre

тогда вам сложно будет скооперироваться...
мы вообще на три едем - и на концерт, и по работе.

----------


## Gyroscope

Есть билеты двухдневные стандарт (не вип), отдам недорого! звоните - 8 063 575 27 25

----------


## Spectre

*Послезавтра (!!!) будет ЭТО!*

----------


## VersLibre

и не только этог, посему бум радоваться и предвкушать во сто крат сильнее)))

----------


## rosst

угу )) собираем вещички, увидимся на фесте в Киеве

----------


## Spectre

мы на черноморце едем, 4й вагон. Если шо - подходите на фесте, планирую быть в левой части вип-зоны, черный рюкзак, светлая кепка colins, светлые штаны и бокальчик пива в руках))))))

Кстати, кто на чем обратно?

----------


## rosst

мы туды тоже на Черноморце, вагон правда не знаю еще, билеты не у меня... Обратно едем в понедельник Черниговским что ли, знаю что около 6 в Одессе будем.. Взяли с собой палатки, жить будем то ли там, то ли квартиру снимем - еще до конца не решили =) Да, мы тоже в випе и тоже скорее всего будем слева, ибо ближе к палаткам.. 

В чем буду - еще не знаю (скорее всего джинсовые шорты, темная футболка, днем серая кепка найковская и я высокий такой ))), но если пойдет дождь меня будет узнать оч. просто.. .У меня такой токсично-желтый дождевик, который за километр видно ))))

----------


## Spectre

> мы туды тоже на Черноморце, 
> В чем буду - еще не знаю, но если пойдет дождь меня будет узнать оч. просто.. .У меня такой токсично-желтый дождевик, который за километр видно ))))


 Если туда 4й вагон заходите 29 30 31  :smileflag:

----------


## rosst

> Если туда 4й вагон заходите 29 30 31


 окей )) а нас пятеро едет  :smileflag:

----------


## VersLibre

приставать сегодня на фесте ко всем мужчинам в кепках, что ли?)
(чел, а чел, ты в каком вагоне ехал?)))

----------


## Spectre

Блин. В это время я должен был слушать Doro, пить пиво и кричать что-то вроде All We Are!

А организаторы - мудаки. Отменили второй день концерта. Отменили! И я уже дома  Теперь к нам хрен кто приедет из нормальных групп в ближайшее время. Пророк умер. Украина, как обычно, показала себя с той стороны. Если кому интересно, расскажу подробнее про свои впечатления. А нет - так и хрен с ним. Хорошее тоже было. Но мало.

И я не услышал Excalibur и Dark of the sun. Holy shit.

----------


## EGOA

да, организация удивляла с первого дня: невменяемая тупоголовая охгана (17-20 лет в основной массе), одна колонка с водой, до которой нужно было идти около 400 м.... когда проснулись утром на 2-й день, всё было в мусоре (банки, одноразовая посуда и т.п.), который так и не убрали. Людям приходилось сидеть за столиками по щиколотку в этом мусоре (((

----------


## rosst

Мда... сколько раз ездил на разные фесты по разным городам, впервые поехал на хардроковый и такая вот лажа. Я, например, ехал ради второго дня, поэтому для меня в плане концерта не было ничего хорошего, разве что порадовали ребята из *DEADLOCK*. Подводя итоги можно сказать, что мало что изменилось с приезда Металлики и что это мой первый и последний хардовый фест. Ну мож еще в Одессе пойду, но не более.

----------


## Mephisto

> А организаторы - мудаки. Отменили второй день концерта. Отменили! И я уже дома  Теперь к нам хрен кто приедет из нормальных групп в ближайшее время. Пророк умер. Украина, как обычно, показала себя с той стороны. Если кому интересно, расскажу подробнее про свои впечатления. А нет - так и хрен с ним. Хорошее тоже было. Но мало.


 В основном вина оргов да. Но им попросту не дали провести второй день. Рассказываю в чем причина - в субботу вечером подрядчик ставивший сцену захотел сумму за оба дня, ни много ни мало 640 тыс. грн. суммы этой не оказалось...причина - низкая посещаемость. В 1-ый день фестиваля было около 5 тыс. людей, из них 3500 - это предварительная продажа, а в день концерта было продано всего 300 (!!!) билетов. Выводы: ~1500 прошло нашару тем или иным способом (основная причина всевозможные "васички" продававшие VIp-ы от метро "Житомирская" до самого феста по 100 (!!) грн.), а также каким-то образом проходили через охрану или "сигали" через забор. Ошибка - отсутствие устройства считывания скан-кода для проверки билетов. А также находились умельцы переворачивающие однодневные ленточки наизнанку - а оно !!!....очень было похоже на организаторскую ленточку. Естественно никто не приглядывался. К слову Arch Enemy также недоплатили 4к евро гонорара и это есть причина долгого саундчека. А на сцену во 2-й день оргов попросту не пускала милиция чтобы сказать зрителям о ситуации. До 15:00 вскр. орги пытались все-таки разрулить ситуацию. Кстати о милиции - судя по рассказам и даже частично виденому мной было реально быдло, особенно в обычной зоне. К слову об охране - по закону о проведении концертов она должна быть - в виде нанятой охраны оргами феста (черные рубашки с бейджами которые были), регулярная мелиция и спец. отряды - вот вторые и 3 в 90% и творили беспредел, ибо для них - закон не писан, они НЕ! подчиняются организаторам фестиваля и для них -  орги обычные люди и в теории могли огрести по почкам точно также как один москвич у палатки - за то что прилег отдохнуть на чеке перед Арчами. 

Группы Finntroll, Rotting Chrtist и Darzamat выступили с 21:00 в пабе "Чеширский Кот" импровизированым и спонтанным концертом. Цена билета с 30 грн. (организаторская цена) по мере выступления поднялась до 100 по инициативе хозяев клуба. Клуб расчитанный комфортно на 200 человек вместило около 500. Впрочем при цене в 30 грн. я вообще не знаю что там было бы - тут я поднятие цен клубом вобщем-то понимаю. 

Итоги: подорванная репутация фестиваля и в целом Украины. И мудаки поверь не совсем они. Если бы все кассы отдали деньги за билеты в субботу - все было бы хорошо. Но несколько касс зажали их до утра понедельника (!), например широко известное агентство "Ольвия". То есть вобщем-то тянет на такую себе заказную подставу. Группа организаторов достаточно молодая и думаю учтут ошибки а они фатальны:

1. Отсутствие широкой рекламной компании
2. Отсутствие устройств для штрих-кодов
3. Отсутствие страховочных денег на форс-мажорные обстоятельства




> Подводя итоги можно сказать, что мало что изменилось с приезда Металлики и что это мой первый и последний хардовый фест. Ну мож еще в Одессе пойду, но не более.


 Изменилось многое...организаторы не только WIMP Promotion...еще есть многие другие в т.ч. Global Promotion которые постарше, посолиднее и собаку сьели на этом деле. Кидалова по ихней вине на их мероприятиях еще не было. В частности ихний фестиваль соседнего топика проплачен заранее всем группам, т.е. Motorhead-у в нашей стране быть.

От себя про первый состоявшийся день скажу: это лучшее что было из фестивалей на Украине.

----------


## Mephisto

> да, организация удивляла с первого дня: невменяемая тупоголовая охгана (17-20 лет в основной массе), одна колонка с водой, до которой нужно было идти около 400 м.... когда проснулись утром на 2-й день, всё было в мусоре (банки, одноразовая посуда и т.п.), который так и не убрали. Людям приходилось сидеть за столиками по щиколотку в этом мусоре (((


 Вы видимо думаете в Европе лучше....вот вам Вакен

----------


## rosst

> В основном вина оргов да.  
> ....
> Група организаторов достаточно молодая и думаю учтут ошибки а они фатальны:
> 
> 1. Отсутствие широкой рекламной компании
> 2. Отсутствие устройств для штрих-кодов
> 3. Отсутствие страховочных денег на форс-мажорные обстоятельства


 дадада, это все обговрено и обсосано на форумах, но от этого не легче. Особенно тем же москвичам или белорусам. И не важно кто конкретно виноват. Проиграли все. И еще, не уверен что Про Рок как международный фест имеет еще какую то перспективу.




> Изменилось многое...организаторы не только WIMP Promotion...еще есть многие другие в т.ч. Global Promotion которые постарше, посолиднее и собаку сьели на этом деле. Кидалова по ихней вине на их мероприятиях еще не было. В частности ихний фестиваль соседнего топика проплачен заранее всем группам, т.е. Motorhead-у в нашей стране быть.
> 
> От себя про первый состоявшийся день скажу: это лучшее что было из фестивалей на Украине.


 Эмм из фестов тяжелой музыки - возможно, но я бывал и на более интересных фестах электронной музыки. Просто на ГЕО меня никто так не интересует как интересовали на ПР - Стратовариус, Грейв Дигер и Доро. А то что Archам недоплатили - ваще стыдно. Может они настраивали и долго, зато отстроили на отлично как по мне. Кароче впечатления не из лучших.

----------


## El Comandante

Мдааа, ребзя - слов нет.

----------


## VersLibre

[QUOTE=Mephisto;6146144]Вы видимо думаете в Европе лучше....вот вам Вакен

в Вакене In Extremo выступать будут, как раз во время "ГлобалИста"

----------


## TenЬ

Нету никаких обязанностей все творят шо хотят... оргам не плохо страховаться, а лучше жесткий двух сторонний договор... чтоб в случае нарушений подать в суд на туже Ольвию... и на лицо не хватка кадров у оргов сразу всплывает мало думающих голов и делающих рук.

----------


## Maf

Вот это да. Как мне повезло, что я не поехала. Банально от того, что не нашла с кем. Представляю мое состояние - тащиться в Киев на Стратовариус, приехать и обнаружить такую лажу.

----------


## El Comandante

Вот что пишет *Jens Johansson* на своем форуме - http://forum.stratovarius.com/viewto...9af2ecfd213c8b

----------


## rosst

это просто труба... вот так и создается имидж страны.

----------


## El Comandante

> это просто труба... вот так и создается имидж страны.


 Как верно отметил участнег 



> I beg everyone to remember that all this situation was the fault of one company - WIMP, *but not* the whole Ukraine.

----------


## rosst

> ...one of Arch Enemy's technicians had been robbed in the airport the previous day -- he had been forced to withdraw all possible cash from his ATM card at gunpoint.  
> ...
> It can happen anywhere but for a lot of Western metal bands the Ukraine is "new territory" so this horror story will for sure make the rounds. You can't really "check promoters", it's not how it works, I imagine people will just be a bit more wary, ask for a larger share of the fees up front, etc.


 Вот вопрос, захотят ли действительно популярные на данный момент команды связываться с такими сложностями и нюансами.. А с арчами вообще некрасиво получилось то как.

----------


## El Comandante

Почитай дальше,  *Jens* пишет, что никого там не обворовали - кто-то кого-то не так понял

----------


## rosst

> Почитай дальше,  *Jens* пишет, что никого там не обворовали - кто-то кого-то не так понял


 а я понял, до конца не дочитал )) наверное то речь шла о тех несчастных 4к евро, которые не доплатили из-за долгой настройки...

----------


## VersLibre

> Вот что пишет *Jens Johansson* на своем форуме - http://forum.stratovarius.com/viewto...9af2ecfd213c8b


 да, серьёзный пост, а главное - в нём больше инфы и достоверности, чем в русско-украиноязычных...
мне более всего понравился некий "альтруист", который компенсацию за второй день брать не будет, как и многие другие украинские фаны.
во-первых, спасибо огромное Global East за снижение стоимости билета в день феста для "потерпевших/офигевших";
а во-вторых - если официальная причина та, что кассы не дали вовремя денег, то, полагаю, они уже успели рассчитаться, посему - зачем честным фанам заниматься благотворительностью??? 
да, ещё...охрана была ну просто "отборная"...то четверо худосочных юнцов пытались поднять мужчину в теле, чтоб вынести со стадиона за сон во время саундчека Арчей (сами бы они попеклись с 12.00 под солнцем и подождали, пока обломают группу выступить ко второму часу ночи), то пятеро доблестных блюстителей закона с резиновыми дубинками заламывали руки готессе, которая сделала пару кадров на телефон (первые три песни Арч Энеми можно было фотографировать без вспышки;собственно, освещение на сцене было изумительным и вспышка даже не требовалась при нормальной фототехнике).
вобщем, на Global еду, не буду нарушать традицию, а вот организаторам ПроРока стоит в церковь сходить - столько проклятий и "пожеланий" прозвучало в их адрес...

----------


## Mephisto

> да, серьёзный пост, а главное - в нём больше инфы и достоверности, чем в русско-украиноязычных...


 Вы какие-то не те форумы читаете ) на froster.org все давно расписано. Там и орги сидят.




> Вот вопрос, захотят ли действительно популярные на данный момент команды связываться с такими сложностями и нюансами.. А с арчами вообще некрасиво получилось то как.


 У Арчей карма походу 

Wednesday, July 22, 2009   No Arch Enemy @ 'Hunter Fest' Poland!
Arch Enemy and many other bands on the 'Hunter Fest' (Poland) bill have pulled out due to the promoter not paying the bands their deposit.

Michael Amott comments: 'This is a real shame as this was to be Arch Enemy's first ever concert in Poland. Unfortunately for the fans, this so called 'festival' is a scam. We will be looking into how we can play Poland with a serious promoter in the future'

А по поводу геройства охраны на Про.Рок-е самый реальный случай




> ... Содом окончили свое выступление, вспоминая МХМ и любовь к настраиванию хедов иду и возле своей палатки в ПЛАТОЧНОМ ГОРОДКЕ ложусь в свой спальник и лежа слушаю музыку, тут следует удар берцом в раен печени и дословно ""Чмо бля, пІднІмайся нахуй или щас выведу" Спокойно встаю, следует безпрецедентный облив меня матерными словами и требование дать документы, даю паспорт со своих рук ибо кто читал в конце пункт № 23 тот знает что НИКТО не имеет право у меня его забирать, после этого на меня обрушивается град ударов в область корпуса, и дубинкой по левой ноге, выкручивают руку, тащат к забору, выворачивают карманы, забирают из них порядка 100 грн, со всей дури бьют дубинкой по почке, плюют на спину, хихикают и со словами "А теперь после проплаты ночлега можеш и отдохнуть" уходят... занавес, Арч Энеми утратили для меня любой интерес.
> В 5 утра сидя с товарищами и обсуждая "впечатления" слышу свист из-за забора и вижу фуражку, которая зовет к себе, подхожу- у меня спрашивают "Пиво есть?" - нет, "Сигерты?"- не курю, "Ну и пошел на хуй"
> Подружка которая пошла в туалет в с утра в трусах и футболке начали обыскивать МУЖИКИ, она не выдержала, задрала футболку и заорав "Довольны уебаны?!" наконецто смогла сходить пописять

----------


## VersLibre

> Вы какие-то не те форумы читаете ) на froster.org все давно расписано. Там и орги сидят.


 то, в какой ситуации орги - и так понятно, для этого шерстить и-нет не обязательно. а вот узнать впечатления и происходящее с музыкантами - вот это любопытно. не удалось послушать, так хоть почитаю :smileflag: 
Арчей жалко, ребята не совсем в моём плейлисте, но в профессионализме им не откажешь.
А по поводу охраны - слов нет, правда, любопытно одно - неужели на них нет никакой управы?

----------


## Mephisto

Управа есть...СБУ и внутренние службы МВД. Но никто ж не обращается....боятся

----------


## VersLibre

в нашей стране это входит в разряд "себе дороже".
правда, в той же Малайзии, когда пионерят деньги из номера, начальник охраны очень мило предлагает пойти в полицию... предварительно осведомившись, что вы в рабочей командировке, завтра улетаете и идти в полицию у вас действительно нету времени.

----------


## VersLibre

вот получилось каким-то чудом вытянуть этот кадр своей мыльницей. настройка перед выступлением Sodom

----------


## Mephisto

Не одним Про.Роком едины как говорится (




> 24 июля должен был состояться концерт первого вокалиста Iron Maiden Пола Ди’Анно в Севастополе на стадионе «Металлист».
> Около тысячи человек собралось на стадионе, чтобы увидеть всемирно известную рок-звезду.
> В результате Дмитрий “Dimedrol” Троицкий и его промо-группа Kuznitsa Promo Agency показали полный непрофессионализм и неспособность проведения серьёзных мероприятий.
> Люди, заплатившие за вход 100 гривен, вынуждены были ждать выхода Пола Ди’Анно на сцену 2 часа 40 минут.
> Разогрев в лице Tracktor Bowling был отменён.
> Из-за задержки весь концерт продлился 20 минут. 20 минут отвратно тихого звука и в придачу люди вынуждены были стоять за оцеплением в 20 метрах от сцены.
> Многие посетители подверглись избиениям милиции. Причём милицонеры уводили людей в наручниках без каких-либо оснований на это. Били людей, которые не оказывали никакого сопротивления и не проявляли признаков агрессии.
> Это полностью дискредетировало Димедрола и его команду, а также опозорило город Севастополь и наложило тень на всех местных организаторов.
> Мы сочуствуем Полу Ди’Анно, который сделал всё что мог в этих условиях и был вынужден уйти со сцены из-за того что ему отключили звук во время исполнения одной из песен.

----------


## MashaRock

хм! мы поздно узнали об этом концерте, а так могли бы и поехать! 100 грн и ниже - не цена! ээх! что делаеца....

----------


## Mephisto

100 грн. за 20 минут Ди Ано и 2.40 часа ожидания? Я думаю оно того не стоит )

----------


## MashaRock

:smileflag:  конечно не стоит! а вот нормальный концерт я думаю стоит больше! согласись, за такие деньги сейчас ни один концерт не проходит, тем более иностранных звезд! если бы все получилось нормально, как задумывалось, 100 грн совсем не жалко!

----------


## Михалыч$

Ди Анно кабан теперь такой..

----------


## TenЬ

Да когда читал сию новость еще раз задумался какое не благодарное дело организация концертов. Хотя эта тема давно интересна, но как то стремна вкладывать большие деньги в такое.

----------


## Otshelnica

Mephisto, ужасы какие говоишь...нельзя так злить людей перед сном)))))) теперь не засну еще часа 2 точно..

----------


## ElitAqua

*лоховство продолжается!!! (((*

К сожалению, в очередной раз приходится разочароваться в организаторах ProRock ((

организаторы объявили обмен билетов (или браслетов) с ProRock 2009 на  футболки или на билеты на ProRock 2010.
Решил я поменять на футболки... На первые 2 письма ответили (причём быстро!!).
Но уже более месяца не выходят на связь и не отвечают на письма!!

Вот так вот!!!

Так что подумайте прежде, чем ехать на ProRock 2010!!

*В знак протеста я лично не поеду, кого бы "огранизаторы" не пригласили в этом году!!!*

----------


## Spectre

А я все-таки поменяю на деньги.

----------


## ElitAqua

> А я все-таки поменяю на деньги.


 эт ваше право!!

----------


## ElitAqua

только что отписались))
сказали, что передадут.. так что не совсем всё ещё потеряно!

----------


## Mephisto

> А я все-таки поменяю на деньги.


 Когда и где? На ПроЛохе 2010 будет такая возможность? )

----------


## ElitAqua

> Когда и где? На ПроЛохе 2010 будет такая возможность? )


 мне тоже слабо верится... как вспоминаю прошлую организацию... бррррр..

люди боялись нормально расслабиться, чтобы охрана не забрала и не напинала или денег не выбила.... (с моего знакомого таки выбили!!)...
входы и выходы к палаткам и сцене дыбильные.... а какая грязь после первого дня!!! даже не думали убирать ... вроди свиньи приехали на концерт, а не люди!!??

вобщем капец!!

может сделают выводы?

----------


## rosst

Я сделал однозначные выводы и второй раз на пророк не поеду ))

----------


## ElitAqua

мне кажется, что организаторы окончательно похоронили себя!!

с офиц сайта ПроРок

P.S. погода в г. Смела

----------


## Mephisto

Вобщем чувствую я закрепится за ним название Про.Лох как это ни печально.

----------


## Spectre

Даже в субботу концерт отменили)))

Ну ничего, зато поедем на пророк 2011 бесплатно, ура))) 


Читаю фростер, умиляюсь.

----------


## Mephisto

Да...и про карму Natural Spirit еще тот чад и угар

----------


## Mephisto

Информация от организаторов по состоянию на 2010




> В связи с тем, что фестиваль был перенесен и часть групп просто  физически не сможет выступить в новые даты (хочу заметить, та часть,  ради которой люди и брали билеты) мы решили прекратить последние  приготовления к фестивалю. Не в наших интересах обманывать людей,  которые брали билеты, на такие коллективы как Ektomorf, Dark Funeral,  Septicflesh, Onslaught, Gods Tower и другие. Поскольку из заявленного  лайнапа доступно сейчас только несколько коллективов, то мы решили  отменить фестиваль и вернуть всем посетителям деньги. Спасибо, что были с  нами эти 5 лет. На этом этапе фестиваль прекращает свое существование.  Мы решили делать то, что получается лучше - сольные концерты.
> Заявленные  группы на фестиваль этого года постепенно выступят в Киеве - гонорары  все таки уже оплачены.
> При желании вы сможете обменять фестивальные  билеты на билеты этих предстоящих акций. Вся информация будет на  официальном сайте, который будет работать до тех пор, пока последний  желающий не заберет свои деньги за билет.

----------


## Sfajrat

epic epic fail!)))

----------

